
The Master of Unknowing - pepys
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/05/14/gerhard-richter-master-unknowing/
======
lihaciudaniel
Restoring Catholic Churches when they were is beautiful especially pre-
reformation built churches( somewhere at the beginning half of the second
millenia) wow restoration art is such incredible job

------
swagman8
should check the stained glass windows made by Sigmar Polke here:
[https://www.grossmuenster.ch/de/das-grossmunster/kunst-am-
ba...](https://www.grossmuenster.ch/de/das-grossmunster/kunst-am-bau/polke-
fenster/)

------
shadowprofile77
It would have made more sense perhaps to commission Anselm Keifer. His art
work is at least as spectacular as that of Richter and much of it is directly
related to the Second World War and Holocaust. And of course, he's German.

